# San Francisco - KKF Gathering/Meetup



## mikedtran

I'm relatively new to the knife world/obsession, though have absolutely loved learning and hearing about knives on this forum. 

I've seen a good number of members tagged with San Francisco, CA as their location and though I haven't seen a thread for any San Francisco meetups. 

I would be more than happy to host one (have a comfortable clubhouse and two grills at my apartment complex) if there is interest.

Would be a good chance to see share knives & knowledge over food/drinks.

Post if you are interested. If there is interest I can create a doodle where we can figure out a date that works.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## JBroida

i might come up for something like that... i've got a few things i need to come up to SF for this year anyways


----------



## 2010ZR1

I can always see if it fits in my schedule.


----------



## Haburn

Nice! I'll try to make it.


----------



## Casaluz

I would love to see Jon and Ian in person and meet the rest of the gang spread around here.


----------



## 2010ZR1

I have a weekend house in Yountville and we could meet there and go to a couple of my buddies wineries.


----------



## mikedtran

2010ZR1 said:


> I have a weekend house in Yountville and we could meet there and go to a couple of my buddies wineries.



Oh man that sounds like an even better option than SF.

I created a doodle where people can submit what dates work for them: http://doodle.com/poll/afkbd8brews2e3av

It would be absolutely awesome if Ian and Jon made it, would also just love to meet more knife nuts from around the area generally =)


----------



## 2010ZR1

I can provide plenty of wine for the meet up. There is some good equipment for cooking on also.


----------



## gic

I'll try to come...


----------



## 420layersofdank

Omg this sounds like so much fun.....i wish i could go  

Nobody ever pays ME in gum ....


----------



## JBroida

not sure the dates will work out for me at the end of the day, but lets see how things go.


----------



## ramenlegend

oh man, I'll absolutely show up for this. Just let me know the date.


----------



## mikedtran

ramenlegend said:


> oh man, I'll absolutely show up for this. Just let me know the date.



Didn't realize we had such a big Yountville crowd. A fantastic little town (probably one of the highlights of wine country)

There is a doodle to select what dates work for you (as a note click 'show all 10 options'): http://doodle.com/poll/afkbd8brews2e3av


----------



## ramenlegend

I work monday-fri, so any weekend works for me. But the restaurant may be closing in march or april so I may not be in California, no one knows tho.


----------



## DSChief

signed up to join the crowd, I'm in Santa Rosa, just 1 mile west of 101. Feel free to stop by, can have the Coote
grinder plugged in & stones laid out if anyone wants to play. the door to the Single malt shelf will be open:wink:


----------



## mikedtran

So looks like dates that could work:

Saturday March 18th (works for everyone except for Jon)
Sunday March 27th (everyone can make it)

Going to post the doodle one more time: http://doodle.com/poll/afkbd8brews2e3av

And give it a couple days to see if anyone else comes out of the woodwork =)


----------



## 2010ZR1

Mike, I think you mean Saturday March 19th.


----------



## Casaluz

Thank you Michael, I just added my input to the doodle.


----------



## mikedtran

Based on Poll looks like *Saturday, March 19th* and 2010ZR1 has graciously offered to host us at his place in *Yountville (Wine Country)*

People who have indicated they are free that weekend:
2010ZR1
mikedtran
Haburn
ramenlegend
DS Chief
Casaluz

Anyone else? =D

As a note: I'm sooooo excited to meet other members! Also really excited to see 2010ZR1's collection as the snippets look amazing.


----------



## 2010ZR1

This will be good. I will have some food and wine available. One of my chef buddies from the area may join us. I will have all of my knives there as well. Looking forward to meeting everyone. If you are in the area don't miss this one.


----------



## mikedtran

For anyone who is interested could you PM me your email address and we can start an email chain discussing additional details? =)


----------



## mikedtran

*Preliminary Agenda*
-Meet at 2010ZR1's (Lonnie's) place in Yountville at ~10:00am
-Head over to Del Dotto winery and have some wine and food/snacks
-Hangout at Lonnie's (over knives and stones)


----------



## Haburn

I'll try to bring a parer or a similar knife for you guys to raffle off as a freebie.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

maybe!!

great of you guys getting together.

i'm in the process of moving to Santa Rosa!! (just signed a lease to some janky apart) + renting my old home and all the hell asscociated with that + shopping for a new house to minimize the apartment stay + putting some of my stuff in storage. needlesstosay..i might just shotgun the first bottle of wine i see. 

honestly, i think that weekend is the wild turkey hunt season opener. i'll be needing a broth carcass by then.


----------



## mikedtran

boomchakabowwow said:


> maybe!!
> 
> great of you guys getting together.
> 
> i'm in the process of moving to Santa Rosa!! (just signed a lease to some janky apart) + renting my old home and all the hell asscociated with that + shopping for a new house to minimize the apartment stay + putting some of my stuff in storage. needlesstosay..i might just shotgun the first bottle of wine i see.
> 
> honestly, i think that weekend is the wild turkey hunt season opener. i'll be needing a broth carcass by then.



Pop me your email and I can at least add you to the email thread where we will keep it more up to date.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

mikedtran said:


> Pop me your email and I can at least add you to the email thread where we will keep it more up to date.



copy that.


----------



## mikedtran

I had another member suggest I put it out there that folks from all around Oregon/Reno/Nevada/Southern California if willing to make the trip should definitely come up (Ian will be making the journey I believe). Us Bay Area folks don't bite =p

We would love to have you guys =)


----------



## alterwisser

mikedtran said:


> I had another member suggest I put it out there that folks from all around Oregon/Reno/Nevada/Southern California if willing to make the trip should definitely come up (Ian will be making the journey I believe). Us Bay Area folks don't bite =p
> 
> We would love to have you guys =)



That's so unfair to all the East Coast guys willing to charter a private jet to join the party [emoji12][emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## mikedtran

alterwisser said:


> That's so unfair to all the East Coast guys willing to charter a private jet to join the party [emoji12][emoji23][emoji12]



Hahahaha I think we might be having it the same weekend as ECG, next year I'll have to rebrand this WCG =D


----------



## gic

I'm coming


----------



## mikedtran

*Preliminary Attendee List* - ~9-11 people
2010ZR1
mikedtran + friend
Haburn
ramenlegend +friend(s)
DS Chief
Casaluz
GIC
Cris

=)


----------



## WildBoar

ECG is in May, so no conflict for east coasters to attend


----------



## mikedtran

WildBoar said:


> ECG is in May, so no conflict for east coasters to attend



Oh I read that completely wrong for some reason read it as March!

Anyone who is interested in coming out please let me know =)


----------



## mikedtran

Taylor from Se Ecglast sounds like he will likely join us as well!


----------



## gic

I have to take the GF out to dinner after the meet, looking for suggestions, any places that KKFers are involved in, near or in yountville?


----------



## Jkts

Sounds great. I may join also but won't know until closer...


----------



## ramenlegend

gic said:


> I have to take the GF out to dinner after the meet, looking for suggestions, any places that KKFers are involved in, near or in yountville?



ciccio's or goose and gander. napa food is so so


----------



## 2010ZR1

Here is what I posted in another thread. Goose and Gander is great, just up the road in Saint Helena. Again you have to sit at the bar downstairs for full effect. 

Redd is run by my buddy Richard Reddington. I always sit at the bar. Off menu item is the hamachi kama if available. They only have a couple every other day or so. Other items are really good. Try the pork buns. Redd Wood is another of his places in town which is more charcuterie, pizza, pasta but done very well. Bistro Jeanty has very authentic French bistro food that is very good. Again I always sit at the bar here. The locals joint called Ciccio is good also but always a wait. Bouchon is a Keller joint and I have never had a bad meal here. Guess where I sit there? At the bar.


----------



## mikedtran

2010ZR1 said:


> Here is what I posted in another thread. Goose and Gander is great, just up the road in Saint Helena. Again you have to sit at the bar downstairs for full effect.
> 
> Redd is run by my buddy Richard Reddington. I always sit at the bar. Off menu item is the hamachi kama if available. They only have a couple every other day or so. Other items are really good. Try the pork buns. Redd Wood is another of his places in town which is more charcuterie, pizza, pasta but done very well. Bistro Jeanty has very authentic French bistro food that is very good. Again I always sit at the bar here. The locals joint called Ciccio is good also but always a wait. Bouchon is a Keller joint and I have never had a bad meal here. Guess where I sit there? At the bar.



+1 on Redd and Redd Wood


----------



## kuromaku

too late to join?


----------



## mikedtran

kuromaku said:


> too late to join?



Definitely not, shoot me your email and I'll add you to the chain =)


----------



## gic

We have directions yet??


----------



## mikedtran

gic said:


> We have directions yet??



Going to send out a fresh email chain later this week. =)


----------



## mikedtran

One bump as this is going on this weekend! =)


----------



## 2010ZR1

The festivities have officially started. Ian and I have kicked it off. Holy Toledo.


----------



## mikedtran

2010ZR1 said:


> The festivities have officially started. Ian and I have kicked it off. Holy Toledo.



Catch you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Bill13

Don't forget to take some photos and post them!


----------



## 2010ZR1

We don't need evidence from last night. We will get pictures today.


----------



## 2010ZR1

One word. Panchas.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Starting.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Shigs.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Haburn.


----------



## Bill13

Nice!!


----------



## mc2442

Love the group shots. I have been thinking about changing the handle on my shig, but does not seem to be a popular choice among this crowd.


----------



## jacko9

Nice looking knives guys


----------



## 2010ZR1

Group shot.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Snacks.


----------



## mc2442

Don't recognize those wines, but being in northern California I assume you will have some nice ones to choose from!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Inglenook cask cab? Nice start!


----------



## 2010ZR1

Inglenook can and Odette Chardonnay. Then a Del Dotto 2008 Beast.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Cutting some protein.


----------



## 2010ZR1




----------



## jacko9

Going to be a great dinner tonight!


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like a very nice start to the GTG. We'll live vicariously through you guys for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Casaluz

The gathering was absolutely wonderful. BIG Thank you to Lonnie and Anja for their spectacular generosity in opening their home, feeding us, hosting and setting up the wine tasting. Thank you to Mike for the organization, and for Ian and Taylor to take time from their busy schedule to come all the way here and provide their charm and expertise. Thank you all for sharing your thoughts, your enthusiasm and your cherished knives. What an incredible collection of knives over food, drinks and talk. I am humbled and thankful.

Ernesto

a few pics from yesterday:


----------



## Casaluz

More pics

[video]http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/Casaluz1/Knives/20160319_132003_zpsqcsfryd6.jpg[/video]


----------



## Casaluz




----------



## Casaluz

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/Casaluz1/Knives/20160319_125737_zpsgrket1mn.jpg


----------



## kuromaku

Thanks so much to Lonnie and Anja for hosting us, Mike for organizing, and everyone else! Definitely have a ways to go in the knife arms race... :biggrin:

-Lawrence


----------



## 2010ZR1

Someone left their shades here. Let me know and I will get them to you.


----------



## mikedtran

Thanks everyone for coming out! 

As everyone said Lonnie and Anya were the most amazing hosts ever!

Really happy to have met everyone else, it was a complete pleasure. We will have to do another =D


----------



## Haburn

Mike and Lonnie did an excellent job planning a memorable West Coast Gathering. Huge thanks to Lonnie and Anja (sp?) for hosting us. 


We have to start somewhere, an original Guy Fieri:







Lonnie organized a wine tasting at Del Dotto:











Back at the house:







Shig "problems":







Ealy and more Shigs:







A few Carters and single bevels:







Glc brought a stunning new Billip, a slick Devin, and Kramer 52100:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Sounds like everyone had a great time, if I was out anywhere near that neck of the woods I would've signed up too. Lots of beautiful knives and Lonnie I absolutely love your kitchen, the range is something special.


----------



## Dardeau

That Ealy that came from Marc is so fine.


----------



## The Edge

I had a great time! Thanks to everyone for putting this together! A big shout out to Lonnie and Anja for hosting. You truly made me feel welcome coming in to your home. As for the knives, it's not everyday that you get to walk in to a room full of so many unicorns. Loved seeing your work in person Ian! Great knives, not just aesthetics, but great cutters as well. A very memorable event, and I hope to attend more of these in the future!


----------



## Bill13

That Billip handle looks so comfortable... very nice.


----------



## Asteger

This can't avoid being fun. Looks like a good time.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I'm so sad I had to miss this. been busy trying to buy a new house.

then...just in case we were NOT BUSY ENOUGH, wife changed her mind and we are selling our first home...that SAT was a day of signing papers and making a to-do list from our super selling agent. wine and knife play sounded a billion times more fun.


----------



## mikedtran

You will have to come next time!

We will have to cut more things next time =D


----------

